# Jumping Green. Judge Eq and Horse



## Bluemoonlvr (Feb 20, 2010)

Ok this is a green horse a my barn and her name is Gossip. She is pure quarter horse. I don't like her at all! She is just awkward feeling. And she cow jumps and doesn't steer very well either. But I want your critique on her. I know my eq is horrible! its because I was concentrating on getting her over the jumps and I was scared out of my brains. Well have fun!




































This was a huge dear jump as we call it. It was horrible


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

First off, I love Razz's face in the first pic. Second, I dread the day I have to ride her.

BUT critique on her... she cow jumps, not too athletic... she needs to get in shape lol and she 'scissors' her knees in a few of these and her knees are too low in others. I think she really uses her back end which will be good later when she's actually not horrible at jumping. I think your eq is great, considering the horse ;D the 'dear jump' one was the one we all giggled at where you got a bit off balance. Besides that, your release is good, your heels are down, your leg slips back sometimes, causing you to go a little too forward but all in all I'm jealous of your eq


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

doesn't seem very scopey to me. looks to jump a bit flat as well. second shot from the bottom her front legs are nice and square. your Eq isn't terrible by the way. it looks like you have a very secure leg. 
How big have you jumped her? she seems very unimpressed by the whole endeavor. haha!


----------



## MysteriousHeart (Dec 22, 2010)

Other than what the others have already mentioned, you are way too much out of the saddle. Your lower half should stay behind the pommel of the saddle, it will look more professional. Also, keep your diaphragm up, as it is almost on the horse.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow, is it just me or is her butt huge? o.o"
I agree with the first poster completely. 
I'd be terrified to jump that horse that high, I'll stick to my psycho Arab jumping 18" & him going 2'6.


----------



## Bluemoonlvr (Feb 20, 2010)

ilovemyPhillip said:


> Wow, is it just me or is her butt huge? o.o"
> I agree with the first poster completely.
> I'd be terrified to jump that horse that high, I'll stick to my psycho Arab jumping 18" & him going 2'6.


Haha well 
Her butt is huge. And yes i was terrified but had to do it or get yelled at.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

What exactly is cow jumping? The only thing I see is she seems to like to take off long. Maybe some grid work would help improve her form and use herself better over the fences?


----------



## Bluemoonlvr (Feb 20, 2010)

MyBoyPuck said:


> What exactly is cow jumping? The only thing I see is she seems to like to take off long. Maybe some grid work would help improve her form and use herself better over the fences?


cow jumping is like taking off with all four feet. thats what we call it.:-o


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Oh well that sounds like tons of fun...kind of like a spinal tap. In that case, you Eq is fantastic.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I really don't see the cow jumping, honestly...she's just not all that scopey, and takes off either too long or too short...I've seen horses literally take off with all four legs off the ground, and it does not look like her...hahahaha; I'd say she just does as minimal work as she needs to to get over the jump which makes her feel so hard over the jumps...she probably feels like she's going to run out at any given moment too, making her eventual jump rough because she doesn't want to take them. 

Over all, you look okay given how hard you probably have to ride this horse at each jump.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

I actually think this horse has a nice natural form over the fence I like how she uses her neck and rounds over the fence. She obviously doesnt know her spot yet, since she is either taking a long spot or short spot. Cavalitti, ground pole, and gymnastics will really benefit her. Her knees aren't even in every picture, but she's still green..that's something she can work on. She sure has a lot of potential.

As for you, your best shot is the 5th picture. You have a good leg, and a good release. But in every picture, except for 5, you are jumping way too far ahead. It looks like you actually on the horses neck. Try sitting longer and pushing the horse forward all the way to the jump, then 2-point when her front feet leave the ground. You are jumping for the horse, which later on can result in refusals, if it is not corrected. 

I don't know if you are like that because the horse is green and you were concentrating more on going over than anything else, but look at picture 5, you and the horse look the best in this picture. Just try to achieve that every time you ride.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I agree with ErikaLynn and mom2pride about the horse.

Not a bad horse at all. Nice bascule.

I think part of her problem is her rider is jumping up her neck. For a green horse this can make figuring out what to do quite a bit more difficult.


----------



## Bluemoonlvr (Feb 20, 2010)

ErikaLynn said:


> I don't know if you are like that because the horse is green and you were concentrating more on going over than anything else, but look at picture 5, you and the horse look the best in this picture. Just try to achieve that every time you ride.


The last picture was the best because finally towards the end i got more comfortable what I was doing and concentrating more.


----------



## drizzy (Jan 3, 2011)

For being green she actually has a nice jumping form. She cracks her back over the jump and brings her knees up. Although she can't get her spots yet, putting poles a stride before the jump will help her. Gridwork would help balance her too, and get her more in shape (;
The only major problem I see with your eq is you're waaayyyy ahead of her, and on her neck. In some pictures it looks like you grip with your knees a little bit. Nice lower leg and release!


----------

